# major lift arms



## bleddyn (Dec 5, 2010)

can anybody help me.i have a fordson major and havent used it for a good 2 years now,but the other day i went to start it the lift arms wouldnt work but was working fine when i used it last.few people have told me that they are prop frozen with this cold weather but i find it hard to believe.is there a common fault on them or is there something stuck in back axle due to lack of use.
cheers bledd


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bleddyn! The cold could well have stopped them, especially if you had water in the hydraulics. Have you checked the filter and suction screen, and is the fluid up to the full mark?


----------



## bleddyn (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you. oil levels are ok and it seems to be pulling/pumping when i put pto in gear for them to work.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do the bucket rams function or are they dead too? When you palm the controls, do you hear the pump lugging?


----------



## bleddyn (Dec 5, 2010)

nothing woks.just feels like its like its pumping hard when pto is in gear


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone might have better advice, but I'd check your filter if it has one, and the suction screen. Could also be sucking air in the reurn, through a crack or loose fitting. Someone might have better advice, but if that checked out all okay, then I'd start cracking fittings one after the other from the front on back, checking to verify that oil leaks out the broken connections one by one back to the pump. Of course, keep clear of the escaping stream of fluid from the cracked connections, and use a piece of cardboard to verify the spray, if any.


----------



## bleddyn (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you
bledd


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

...........And be sure to keep watching here, because someone else might have a better idea, or know exactly the problem.


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

*lift arms*

Did you get those lift arms working?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi tractor lovers,

I to have a Fordson Major. It is my wifes grandfathers origional tractor from the family farm. It has been in father in laws truck shed for 20 years and he has given it to me to use as a log splitter. The remotes work as well as the PTO but again the linage arms refuse to lift. If anyone can offer advice in very simple language it would be appreciated. I need the linkage arms to work so I can obviously lift the log splitter and drive around.
Oil levels have been mentioned, where do I start looking. Even the proceedure to get them to work would be a good start. Does the lever that engages the PTO (located near clutch pedal) have to be engaged? I notice that the remotes work with out this lever engaged?????I think. Will double check in morning.
Please help.Lots of history in this old tractor.
Regards


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there another lever beside the 3-point hitch control? If that is in the wrong position the arms will not move.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks jdi,

I know the lever you are talking about. It operates left to right and is located just about under your right leg. I had to free it up ( vice grips on the black knob ) so it would move. It now moves further than before. What is the correct position for this to be in?

Thanks


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

It's been awhile since we had that Forson Major, kind of forgotten exactly where that lever is. I thought there was another lever right beside the 3-point control. Either way you could move the lever all the way, over one way or the other, then try the arms. 
Good luck.


----------



## MichaelReinhart (Aug 10, 2014)

I am just reading the manual to learn about my newly acquired 54 major so I may be wrong but it looks like the power take off control lever on the left side by the clutch pedal. The manual instructs, declutch before moving the lever; backward movement engages the drive which actuates the hydraulic pump


----------

